# Hey Scott lend a hand. 24v VRT content. A few weeks ago Scott contacted me and i dropped the ball.



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

So after a few weeks of pestering Scott and his staff about injectors and nozzles for my meth kit, like a typical Vortex douche i dropped the ball big time. 
I talked with Scott and agreed to phone him the next day with info he needed to help me. Well. I never did. Don't ask why, because frankly i don't know. All i needed to do is snap some pics, i wasn't able to find my camera and then i didn't even bother to look for it. WELL, today i found it. The first thing i thought of when i found it was that i had to get back to Scott. 
Quick run down of my setup.
-24v VR6 
-GT4088
-Electromotive Tec3
-Siemens 630's
-Fuel surge tank located under car with two MSD 2225 Pumps both relayed.
-Aeromotive regulator.
-9:1 compression
-Ross Pistons
-Pauter Rods
-Arp Hardware top to bottom.
Currently the car makes roughly 500 whp @20-21 psi on 94 pump gas, running ~50psi rail pressure.
And on to the pics. Hopefully descriptive enough to answer all the questions needed. If not, pls ask.


































































































Scott Pls help. I need parts to convert to a dual nozzle setup. Also nozzle sizes. I want to turn up the boost. I want to run 25-28 psi. I intend on turning up the fuel pressure to 4.5 bar (65psi) at idle.
Help me make over 600whp, let me know of any issues i may run into.



_Modified by MINT GTI at 6:24 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

Thanks for the help Scott, you put alot of things into perspective fro me. 
Hopefully i can get this going asap.


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (MINT GTI)*

you will love this **** milos
it made a nice difference on my car
let me know if you need any meth
i went to pro fuels and bought 20litres and i'll never finish it this season
i have it premixed with distilled water


----------



## 4G63Turbo (Dec 16, 2004)

you are Nuts.


----------

